# Carrots-raw or cooked?



## Annie Clark

I have been giving Nala pumpkin in her food and wanted to add some carrots. Does anyone have any advice on raw versus cooked?

Annie


----------



## mintchip

Oliver and Comet like raw carrots in their kong. I also shred some on their kibble


----------



## cjsud

Hobbes is on a diet and eats cooked carrots and loves them. He didn't like green beans.


----------



## Poornima

Benji and Lizzie don't care for the raw but enjoy cooked carrots. I sprinkle it on their kibble.


----------



## Leslie

Tori won't touch them cooked but, raw baby carrots? They're #1 on her list of treats!


----------



## Renee

mintchip said:


> Oliver and Comet like raw carrots in their kong. I also shred some on their kibble


Oooh....GREAT idea! I had not thought about putting carrots in a kong for them during the day. Copper and Miley LOVE carrots. Well, Miley didn't like them til Copper came along and loved them. Now she has to have one everyday just because he is having one. She wouldn't TOUCH them before.


----------



## Missy

I have heard varying opinions on this. One is that dogs can't really process raw veggies and that they should be pureed or cooked to get the nutritional value from them. So if you are just adding a bit for flavor or crunch I don't think it matters. But I will say this...I was trying to add green beans to get Cash to feel fuller and not add many calories... and it didn't matter how many non cooked green beans I added-- he was still starving, but once I started cooking them he is much more satisfied.


----------



## [email protected]

Buddy loves, loves, loves raw carrots--he's a finicky eater but he never says no to a carrot slice. The only thing about too many raw carrots is that you get orange poop, but I see no ill effects otherwise. Sometimes I steam the carrots so there is a little softness but still some bite to them, and the dogs like them that way also (they don't like them too mushy). Green beans forget it. Tried a microwave cooked yam the other day--first time, and the dogs loved it. I heard pumpkin is good for the dogs, but do you just buy the cans of pumpkin (like for making pies) or is there some special kind you're supposed to get?

Rose


----------



## Missy

[email protected] said:


> I heard pumpkin is good for the dogs, but do you just buy the cans of pumpkin (like for making pies) or is there some special kind you're supposed to get?
> 
> Rose


Rose, you get the canned pumpkin. just make sure it is 100% pumpkin, no sugar or additives.


----------



## Annie Clark

Thanks for the replies. I think I might steam them sometimes and give them raw most of the time.

How do you put the carrot in the kong? Chopped up ? or just squished inside?

My little 1 1/2 year old nephew loves frozen green beans so I got the idea to see if Nala would like them. She is just as enthusiastic! I think she likes the frozen crunchy texture. She also loves a little piece of steamed brocolli. She also ate edamame in a pod that I dropped and spit the pod out and swallowed the beans. I was impressed but I don't think that soy is good for dogs. 

If I have cooked squash or pumpkin I use that, otherwise I use the canned 100% pumpkin.

Annie


----------



## mintchip

Annie Clark said:


> Thanks for the replies. I think I might steam them sometimes and give them raw most of the time.
> 
> *How do you put the carrot in the kong? Chopped up ? or just squished inside?
> *
> My little 1 1/2 year old nephew loves frozen green beans so I got the idea to see if Nala would like them. She is just as enthusiastic! I think she likes the frozen crunchy texture. She also loves a little piece of steamed brocolli. She also ate edamame in a pod that I dropped and spit the pod out and swallowed the beans. I was impressed but I don't think that soy is good for dogs.
> 
> If I have cooked squash or pumpkin I use that, otherwise I use the canned 100% pumpkin.
> 
> Annie


I've done it both ways.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am curious about how to use the raw carrot in a kong. Dexter loves raw carrots. I give a small one maybe once a week as a treat.


----------



## irishnproud2b

I buy a small bag of sweet potatoes and slice them, peel and all, french fry style. Then I put them on the trays in my dehydrator until dry. I store them in an air-tight container. My havs love their sweet "bones."


----------



## mintchip

HavaneseSoon said:


> I am curious about how to use the raw carrot in a kong. Dexter loves raw carrots. I give a small one maybe once a week as a treat.


It depends what size kong you have--I have a small one and usually push one or two baby carrots inside


----------



## Scooter's Family

I bite off little bits of baby carrot and my guys love them! i don't know if they really like the carrot or if they just like getting what I'm eating.


----------



## Leslie

mintchip said:


> It depends what size kong you have--I have a small one and usually push one or two baby carrots inside


This is how I do Tori's, too. I also occasionally top it off w/a bit of softened cream cheese. When I do that, she's practically pushing us out the door. No separation anxiety here, lol!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I've got to try that. I put peanut butter in it once and Scooter had no interest in it. He LOVES cheese though, that might work better.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Wonderful suggestion Leslie. I have 2 small kongs, baby carrots and cream cheese. I will try it tomorrow.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Raw carrots a big hit !!! Tonight they got some sweet potato. Loved them !!! I told them to thank my forum friends because I would have never known to treat them to these things. I have no idea what the poo is going to look like tomorrow...but it was enjoyable going in.


----------



## irishnproud2b

Did you cook the sweet potato?


----------



## Evye's Mom

Yes. We had them for dinner last night and baked them in the oven. I cut some off for the dogs before I plastered them with brown sugar. Fortunately, no loose poos this morning.


----------

